# Average Age Group of Members of PerC



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

impulsenine said:


> Don't worry, people under the age of 18 can teach you a lot of things nowadays.
> 
> Whenever I'm randomly going in a park for a walk I hear at least one group of 14-15 years old girls gossiping about the last time they had sex. It seems like sex is pretty common among girls 14-15 years old nowadays.
> 
> ...


Actually a lot of these things people do because they have low self esteem. These "kink" or "bdsm" things have always specifically been for people who struggle internally what with self esteem or self acceptance or whatever. Teenagers obviously have low self esteem already, but it's increased exponentially by social media tactics designed to get you attached to attention seeking and peer approval. So these children are growing up with SEVERE confidence issues. All this extreme sex is just a coping mechanism. I wouldn't be taking advice or "learning" from them. I would find better role models. Someone with confidence, self approval, self respect, experience, and support. These children don't know what they're doing. They haven't even developed frontal lobe activity to THINK about what they're doing. They're just doing it. They may regret everything when they get older. 

The best things you can do in sex are not kinky. Eye to eye contact, lip to lip contact, hand to hand contact. Any of these kids telling you to do that?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Purrfessor said:


> Actually a lot of these things people do because they have low self esteem. These "kink" or "bdsm" things have always specifically been for people who struggle internally what with self esteem or self acceptance or whatever. Teenagers obviously have low self esteem already, but it's increased exponentially by social media tactics designed to get you attached to attention seeking and peer approval. So these children are growing up with SEVERE confidence issues. All this extreme sex is just a coping mechanism. I wouldn't be taking advice or "learning" from them. I would find better role models. Someone with confidence, self approval, self respect, experience, and support. These children don't know what they're doing. They haven't even developed frontal lobe activity to THINK about what they're doing. They're just doing it. They may regret everything when they get older.


I have to agree with you on the underdeveloped frontal lobe. Also heavy on the need for social acceptance and belonging in teens and preteens.

As an adult, parent, authority figure, or community member, you have some responsibility to impose boundaries and protect children from things that may hurt them later on. Either that or just don’t be another voice contributing to it.

That is, of course, unless you are someone who stands to gain something from their lack of awareness.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

JennyJukes said:


> 65 on the inside, 29 on the outside


I’m 61—my body doesn’t like me much but my brain rejects it.


----------



## bibbidi-bobbidi-boo (3 mo ago)




----------



## Quatz3 (3 mo ago)

Now I’m not a marketing specialist or anything, but seeing as all the members of this thread range from 21 to 42 years and then even some younger still in highschool at 16 to 20 years old I would say that this is a sign of a successful social website!

Congratulations on that! And thank you, it’s a privilege to be here.  

-V


----------

